# Where are you posting your photo's?



## KKCFamilyman (Feb 10, 2013)

Besides a custom site are there any suggestions to start a portfolio of my pics?


----------



## bycostello (Feb 10, 2013)

wordpress or template sites...


----------



## FatDaddyJones (Feb 10, 2013)

Flickr


----------



## HawkinsT (Feb 10, 2013)

500px.com


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Feb 10, 2013)

I have a Facebook page for this. As my ID here says, I am an amateur but I include pictures sometimes in articles I sell so it's quite good to have somewhere to point the editor to when discussing pictures. I always watermark the pictures I post there.

I have got a few inquiries from people wanting to buy prints from me, with that I have started thinking about building my own site.


----------



## picturesbyme (Feb 10, 2013)

Youpic , FBook, 

and more suggestions from an older post:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=10985.0


----------



## digital paradise (Feb 10, 2013)

Zenfolio


----------



## distant.star (Feb 10, 2013)

.
I use Smugmug for bulk storage. Since I don't have a lot of interest in display, I just dump them in galleries -- no showy opening page or glittery display of five great pictures. It's sort of like a warehouse. Make sure you don't get hit by something falling off a top shelf up there!

Once in a while, I'll put something on Flickr, but mostly to keep active in some groups I find useful.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 10, 2013)

I use SmugMug, its extremely flexable and low cost for displaying images. If I were just storing them, I'd use Amazon S3.


----------



## cayenne (Feb 11, 2013)

I was about to post on this topic but in a slightly different vein.

I'd like a nice place online to post (until I can get time to get my servers at home up and running)...but I want to make sure I don't sign away any of my 'rights' to my images, and also to help mitigate some privacy issues.

I don't have a Facebook account due to privacy issues. Not only do they change their policies quite often un-announced, but they do so in a fashion that often leaves users with changed settings and expose supposedly 'private' data. That and the data mining they allow companies, and the federal govt to do, just make me uncomfortable with putting anything there.

I've not yet had a chance to read the TOS for sites like Flickr, so, was hoping someone in the know could tell what rights you get to keep and what rights you 'sign' over to them for use of their service?

Again, in the near future, I'm going to get my own servers up and running at home again...and can build my own website and all for hosting my pictures, videos, and supporting blog and texts for both my private and (hopefully) in the future, professional services...but for now, I'd like to have some way that is manageable and fair in terms of TOS and privacy to post online for friends and family to see.

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## Crapking (Feb 11, 2013)

www.Phanfare.com


----------



## Schultzie (Feb 11, 2013)

Flickr


----------



## Jesse (Feb 12, 2013)

My photo's what?


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Feb 12, 2013)

Jesse said:


> My photo's what?



I was asking the forum where are people posting their work on the net. Ie smugmug, flickr etc.


----------



## florianbieler.de (Feb 12, 2013)

Everything on flickr, portraits on 500px, and most of the pix on my private website.


----------

